# Thanksgiving 2017 Are You looking Forward To It?



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

Will he be on your table, or something else?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2017)

Beautiful turkey Rose! :sunglass:  We don't do the traditional celebration anymore, but usually make something special for dinner, bbq St. Louis ribs, crab legs, crab cakes, etc.  We'll buy a turkey or two if there's a good sale, freeze it and have it some other time of the year.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 16, 2017)

I certainly am.  Last year, I was alone, on the Big Island.  This year I'm driving up to Aurora, CO to see my son & DIL.  Their 2 sons are flying in, so it will be a great 4 or 5 days.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I certainly am.  Last year, I was alone, on the Big Island.  This year I'm driving up to Aurora, CO to see my son & DIL.  Their 2 sons are flying in, so it will be a great 4 or 5 days.



Wonderful, Hoot!

Anyone else traveling?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 16, 2017)

Looking forward to it? Darned right I'm looking forward to it. I look forward to any day that I get up in the morning, even if it isn't a holiday! Some mornings I wake up and am surprised to still be here!

I'm dog sitting from tomorrow morning until the Saturday after Thanksgiving, but *my* dog only lives down the road about a mile, and she's used to being along during the day. I'll come home Tuesday for a few hours to make a cheesecake for Thursday and then again all day on Thursday (because this gramma does most of the cooking) and be home before dark.

One good thing about doing the cooking is that when I cook, I don't really feel like eating much, so while everybody else is moaning about being too full, I'm happily munching away on dessert(s).

Now that we're past Hallowe'en, it's  Happy ThanksMasNew!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 16, 2017)

Absofreakinlutely! Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday. Last year we traveled three hours to my sister`s but this year we are traveling about a mile down the road to our daughter`s. Only our oldest won`t be there because she lives 3 hours away and has to work Friday,but she`s coming up Friday night so we`ll still get to see her. Oldest grandson is coming up from L.A.-actually coming this Sat. to surprise his "little" brother by attending his football playoff game and and see him (unless something really weird happens) break the county football passing record,set in 1990. He broke the school record last game,so this is the "big one" lol. And most importantly,he will be ringing Luke,our greatgrandson. Definitely don`t get to see him enough. All that will change next June when they move back here


----------



## Aputernut17 (Nov 16, 2017)

Yes, we get to go to the theater again, and have the wonderful buffet, it's been a few months.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 16, 2017)

I look forward to being with my brother,John&family for a couple of days,nice change of scenery{they live in Rye,NY}.The weather shouldn't be a problem this yr as I fly  on Tues to NYC. I didn't go last yr didn't feel up to it.  Sue


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 16, 2017)

Yes!

Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

Who still has the old-time cream cheese stuffed celery ribs on the table for Thanksgiving?

Do you put an olive on it or not?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 16, 2017)

We like Thanksgiving...especially since one of the daughters now hosts the day, and does all the cooking, etc.  The daughters and granddaughters rotate their days with the in-laws, but this year, everyone should be present for this Holiday....it should be a really nice day.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 16, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Wonderful, Hoot!
> 
> Anyone else traveling?



Well, if you can keep a secret, when I leave Colorado, I'm taking a little detour to southern Ohio to meet with a lady friend, and when I leave there (in another week), she's coming along to live with me to Arizona.  Remember, it's a secret.  Haven't told my family.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2017)

Just mama and me this year. I just made reservations to go to our Thanksgiving place yesterday.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Well, if you can keep a secret, when I leave Colorado, I'm taking a little detour to southern Ohio to meet with a lady friend, and when I leave there (in another week), she's coming along to live with me to Arizona.  Remember, it's a secret.  Haven't told my family.



I won't say a word! Have fun and best wishes!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Just mama and me this year. I just made reservations to go to our Thanksgiving place yesterday.



Good choice Pappy, dinner for two I think is better out. No mess to clean up and no leftovers to end up being thrown away.


----------



## exwisehe (Nov 16, 2017)

Usually have a house full here. But my wife had to have hernia surgery Tuesday, so we had to cancel our Thanksgiving dinner.

So, she is recuperating.  I'll go out to a great place and get 2 take-out dinners.  I'm still thankful that we have the health we do, and my daughters will come the next day, so it will be great!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2017)

LOL...NO, because we don't have ''Thanksgiving here''....Obviously .... :lofl:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

exwisehe said:


> Usually have a house full here. But my wife had to have hernia surgery Tuesday, so we had to cancel our Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> So, she is recuperating.  I'll go out to a great place and get 2 take-out dinners.  I'm still thankful that we have the health we do, and my daughters will come the next day, so it will be great!



Hope she heals quickly. You'll have a good time the next day when the daughters come over.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...NO, because we don't have ''Thanksgiving here''....Obviously .... :lofl:



Silly chica, you can make your own and join us!

 Call it "Giving Thanks Day" instead, and go out to your favorite pub for a nice dinner.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 16, 2017)

*Got most my shopping done today including buying the Guest of Honor.   Just need to get the fresh stuff and the sausage for my stuffing and I will be set.   Am I looking forward to it  Not sure..  We only have two of my cousins over for the meal.  I am upset because one of the guys works at Walmart and has to work  He was hoping he would get an early shift as he has had late shifts the last couple years.  BUT he has to work 11:AM  till  8:30 M.   You would think since ALL emloyees have to work, they would at least give them a shorter shift.*


----------



## jujube (Nov 16, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Who still has the old-time cream cheese stuffed celery ribs on the table for Thanksgiving?
> 
> Do you put an olive on it or not?



I usually stuff ours with pimento cheese.  No olives.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Silly chica, you can make your own and join us!
> 
> Call it "Giving Thanks Day" instead, and go out to your favorite pub for a nice dinner.




LOL...ok...when is it?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...ok...when is it?



Next Thursday, the 23rd. (it's always the 4th Thursday in November)  Thanks for joining us!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Next Thursday, the 23rd. (it's always the 4th Thursday in November)  Thanks for joining us!



...I don't like turkey or pumpkin pie tho'....what should I eat..?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> ...I don't like turkey or pumpkin pie tho'....what should I eat..?



LOL, you can eat anything you like Holly. Not everyone eats turkey; Seabreeze is having seafood. Just have something you really enjoy. I don't like pumpkin pie either; I prefer chocolate cream pie. But do have some pie anyway, even if blackbirds fly out of it. layful:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 16, 2017)

I certainly am looking forward to it. We will be going to VA to be with my daughter and family,leaving late the day before. I have hosted all but about 3 Thanksgiving dinners in the past 45 years. I will bring the turkey since I was eligible for a free one from our grocery store. I'll put it in a cooler with ice packs. The best part is not having to plan anything. I'll get in the car with the hubby at the appointed time, maybe stop for a late breakfast and listen to our favorite classic country music as we travel with a big mug of coffee. My only worry will be making sure we find bathrooms along the way. All that coffee can kick in pretty quick.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 16, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> ...I don't like turkey or pumpkin pie tho'....what should I eat..?



Roast pork, roast beef, baked ham, lentil loaf, not to mention chicken, goose, and Cornish hen, are all good.  Any sort of fruit pie or plum pudding is a welcome dessert, or you can have custard and clotted cream.  Just be sure to have mashed potatoes and cranberries.  In the southern U.S., macaroni and cheese is a common side dish.

Thanksgiving is America's second most important holiday.  There are no presents; it's about gustatory pleasure; it's a day devoted to food.  It's important to eat well at this time of the year; you will have abundance in the coming year based on your consumption now.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 17, 2017)

No turkey here. Just the two of us. A whole chicken in the electric pressure cooker, boxed dressing, canned cranberry sauce, and sweet potatoes with marshmallows is the plan.


----------



## IKE (Nov 17, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Just mama and me this year. I just made reservations to go to our Thanksgiving place yesterday.



It's always been just me and mama and she has always cooked a full Thanksgiving turkey dinner with all the trimmings.......like I've done for several years, I suggested again this year that we eat out but she wants to cook our Thanksgiving dinner.

I will admit that I do enjoy the several days of microwaved leftovers.


----------



## JimW (Nov 17, 2017)

Heading to Canada tomorrow morning to visit the in-laws, we'll be there until next Friday. We already celebrated Canadian Thanksgiving in October, so passing on the US celebration this year to travel. We will be bringing X-mas gifts for my wife's kids and grandkids and we'll probably treat them all to a nice dinner out as part of our X-mas gifts this year. Just hope the weather holds out and we won't have to drive in any snow.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 17, 2017)

No, I am not looking forward to it. Don't get me wrong, I love the day itself but November is zipping by way too fast for me this year !


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2017)

IKE said:


> It's always been just me and mama and she has always cooked a full Thanksgiving turkey dinner with all the trimmings.......like I've done for several years, I suggested again this year that we eat out but she wants to cook our Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> I will admit that I do enjoy the several days of microwaved leftovers.



My favorite leftover is a cold turkey sandwich with lettuce and mayo, salt and pepper. Re-heated stuffing and that's the end of it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2017)

nmi


----------



## Falcon (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm a widower  and have an adult son living with me.  We solved the cooking problem  by ordering  our Thanksgiving  dinner  from
Albertsons  market  (nearby). It's all paid for;  $49.99, and we pick it up at noon on Thanksgiving day.  It consists of:

10-12  lb.  fully cooked turkey.
24 oz.  mashed potatoes
30  oz.  Homestyle stuffing
24  oz.  turkey  gravy
14 oz.  cranberry  sauce

Serves  6 - 8   hungry people.  Should be plenty  for the next couple of days;  Sandwiches  etc.

After that  we'll  probably  be hungering  for a  nice  boneless  rib-eye  steak and a baked  potato.  RIGHT ?!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I'm a widower  and have an adult son living with me.  We solved the cooking problem  by ordering  our Thanksgiving  dinner  from
> Albertsons  market  (nearby). It's all paid for;  $49.99, and we pick it up at noon on Thanksgiving day.  It consists of:
> 
> 10-12  lb.  fully cooked turkey.
> ...



The Albertson's dinner sounds good and easy. You'll make a vegetable right? Maybe just heat up frozen broccoli or green beans?   I agree, after all that turkey a nice, thick steak sounds very good!


----------



## Lara (Nov 17, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> My favorite leftover is a cold turkey sandwich with lettuce and mayo, salt and pepper. Re-heated stuffing and that's the end of it.


I like that too Radish Rose. I also like to put leftover stuffing in with the fresh homemade turkey soup. It thickens it and adds flavor. This year I will only have 4 at my table. A few years ago it was always about 12. This will be a big change. 

I don't know if I'm a little sad about it or dancing for joy. One thing for sure is that I will be able to enjoy it as much as everyone else because I won't be slaving in the kitchen. I will have all the traditional dishes but downsized.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 18, 2017)

I am and after reading posts on here I have decided to stop stressing over all the things that I THINK I have to do and just enjoy the season. 
I get so much anxiety this time of year and there's no reason.
I do still work so that limits time but it also affords me conveniences to help.
So yes, I am looking forward to spending time with family including 2 precious little granddaughters that are 2 1/2 and 7 months old. Very grateful for my husband even when he's a pain in the you know what, 3 children, 2 SIL, 1 DIL, 1 9 yr old step grandson.
I lost my 97 yr old mother in July. Her birthday would have been Christmas day.
I have a lot to be thankful for including you all who have been very friendly. Thank you.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2017)

Lara- great idea about the stuffing in the soup.

HearLady- I like your style. You'll have a great day.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2017)

View attachment 44784


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm glad to see that buttered popcorn made the menu!

[QU

OTE=RadishRose;726982]View attachment 44784[/QUOTE]


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 18, 2017)

I wish that I had been there that day.  That was the Golden Age.  I'm surprised that oysters aren't on the menu; they were a standard item on western railroad diners and western restaurants.  They were shipped on ice from the east coast.

http://lostnewengland.com/2016/02/hotel-vendome-boston/


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2017)

What a beautiful building Big Horn! Thanks.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 18, 2017)

I remember when Christopher Kimball  and his chef Erin from America's Test Kitchen recreated a menu like this. They even recreated the kitchen. I don't remember where but it was somewhere in Boston or Cambridge I believe.
So much work but it was fascinating!
Love your picture RadishRose!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 18, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> My favorite leftover is a cold turkey sandwich with lettuce and mayo, salt and pepper. Re-heated stuffing and that's the end of it.



When I was growing u it was pretty much the same  But for me there was no lettuce and it was on white bread with Miracle whip.   And the stuffing of course


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2017)

Turkey Talk

Do you wash your turkey?

Do you brine your turkey?
   if you brine, is it a wet brine or a dry brine?

Do you let the skin dry out?

Do you stuff or not?

Do you shove butter under the skin?

This vid shows how to cut out the wishbone Before roasting.

Do you baste? I don't think she did.

I don't like the gravy she made.  What do you think?






Oh, and who uses the blue of black speckled enamel pans?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2017)

Hilarious Thanksgiving movie-

sorry, it does not work.................


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2017)

deleted


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 19, 2017)

No, I’m dreading the upcoming holidays, this is probably our last holiday with my husband (he has Mesothelioma).    He’s suffering from the effects of Chemo, but,  I will put a smile on my face, cook all day, politely listen to people’s ‘advice’ on how ‘they’ would handle all this so much different and better than I,  and never let anyone see me shed a tear.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> No, I’m dreading the upcoming holidays, this is probably our last holiday with my husband (he has Mesothelioma).    He’s suffering from the effects of Chemo, but,  I will put a smile on my face, cook all day, politely listen to people’s ‘advice’ on how ‘they’ would handle all this so much different and better than I,  and never let anyone see me shed a tear.


Ooh, you are brave. Holding you in my thoughts during this difficult time. Hugs.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> No, I’m dreading the upcoming holidays, this is probably our last holiday with my husband (he has Mesothelioma).    He’s suffering from the effects of Chemo, but,  I will put a smile on my face, cook all day, politely listen to people’s ‘advice’ on how ‘they’ would handle all this so much different and better than I,  and never let anyone see me shed a tear.



(((((Debbie ))))))


----------



## hearlady (Nov 20, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> No, I’m dreading the upcoming holidays, this is probably our last holiday with my husband (he has Mesothelioma).    He’s suffering from the effects of Chemo, but,  I will put a smile on my face, cook all day, politely listen to people’s ‘advice’ on how ‘they’ would handle all this so much different and better than I,  and never let anyone see me shed a tear.


Sorry Debbie....


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2017)

*I put butter under the skin.  And rub some up inside the bird before stuffing it.  I rinse out the inside..because my mom did, no other reason.   I hear a lot about brining the turkey.  What does it do*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *I put butter under the skin.  And rub some up inside the bird before stuffing it.  I rinse out the inside..because my mom did, no other reason.   I hear a lot about brining the turkey.  What does it do*



It's supposed to make the turkey more tender and juicy. I've never tried it.

The lady in the video left the turkey in the fridge un-wrapped so the skin dried out, said crispier skin, but she did shove butter under the skin. I do the butter, but never let the skin dry in the fridge. Interesting vid. I may try it.


----------



## Kaya (Nov 21, 2017)

In response to the OP:

Not really. A lot has changed since the last time I was here at SF. And not good, either. However, on Turkey Day, I will attempt to find something to be thankful for even if it's something small and mundane. And, no turkey either. Just cornish hens.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 22, 2017)

I do enjoy the Holiday and entered a thread under Family/relationships.

Debbie - -my heart goes out to you.  Holidays are truly enjoyable for most of our lives but when we are caught up in distressful times, they can bring on unimaginable sadness.  You are fighting the good fight" and I admire you for it.


----------



## Lara (Nov 22, 2017)

Debbie, when they tell you how to handle things, remember that you are wise, strong, kind and beautiful. No one knows better how to handle this than you because you are there with him more than they are. May you be surrounded with love. Look up at the sky, say a little prayer of gratitude for the good things, and stay focused. You'll be okay :love_heart:

Good turkey video. It looked a little dry to me but sure looked pretty when it was all plated. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Getyoung (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello USA! I am from Canada and I would like to wish all of you a wonderful and happy Thanksgiving! There really is so much to be thankful for and I hope that you are able to enjoy this time with family and friends. After tomorrow the next big feast is a month away.....so indulge!


----------



## Lara (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you CANADA and Getyoung! Yes, so much to be thankful for.


----------

